# Bag Balm for paws?



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just wondering if any of you use bag balm on your dogs paw pads or if you know if it's safe to do so ? I'm mostly worried about him ingesting some if he licks it off. 

I've been using Mushers Secret but it's expensive and his paw pads are pretty rough right now (to be honest, I've been lax about using the Mushers Secret the past few months). I like the Mushers Secret b/c I know it's safe if he licks it off but like I said, it is expensive and I know it's good for preventing issues but I don't know if it's good for softening paw pads that are already pretty rough.

Harvey has an evaluation tomorrow and IF we pass, we're going to start training to be part of a therapy team and possibly volunteer in a youth detention center. I know it's not good to have the pads TOO soft but I just want to make sure they're not so rough, he might scratch someone by accident.

Thanks in advance for any tips!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Bag balm is wonderful and safe. It is made for cows udders, so it would get into the milk product from the cow, it is safe. 

I have not used it on my dogs yet. I used it a lot on horses that had dry elbows, and it softened them up very nicely and didn't leave an ooey gooey mess in it's place, like vaseline would. 

Quinn has dry feet. We are going to start putting bag balm on her feet. I was told to apply it, then take a paper towel and remove the excess. I also might try getting some toddler socks, applying the bag balm at night before bed, put the socks on because when she is sleeping I think Quinn would leave them on, then take the socks off in the AM and the bag balm had time to soak into her feet. I would still wipe off any excess so it doesn't get on my floors around my house.


----------

